# How not to look after your alloys



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

Parked next to a reasonably new Q car at Audi dealers today and every wheel was like this! The gunmetal colour really shows up the damage too,
Park carefully people!


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow that is brutal


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Sloppy driving and lack of care.

3 options:

1) Owner doesn't know how to drive

2) owner doesn't know how to drive/doesn't care 'cause it's on a PCP

3) All the above plus the tyres are crap and have no rim protection :lol:


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Or

4) Woman driver.... [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Not unusual, seen many cars on Audi forecourts with scuffed alloys, perhaps it doesn't put some people off, :? it would me.
Hoggy.


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

SpudZ said:


> Or
> 
> 4) Woman driver.... [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


 [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Thats terrible.... Nice looking calipers on that car though!

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Thats normal for london cars...


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Toshiba on the money. There is not a single car on my London street that hasn't been completely curbed. Even a Bentley and 2 Porsches. It's brutal - too much smoke, we can't see where the slabs are.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Have you though about just going for steel wheels and hub-caps Sherry?


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

That could be a plan. But I am hoping that the rear view camera and park assist MIGHT help. I have almost given up parking in London, I just sort of stop and get out.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Could try these:

https://www.alloygator.com/products/2/Sets/

They seem to realize that Audi's need them. :lol:


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Hmmm....But wait....










Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Critter10 (Nov 4, 2010)

can_quattro said:


> Could try these:
> 
> https://www.alloygator.com/products/2/Sets/
> 
> They seem to realize that Audi's need them. :lol:


Had these on a set of wheels for a while on my first Mk2. They certainly protect the wheel, but they look pug-ugly and have a tendency to fly off if you do more than 80mph - and when they do that they can cause some serious damage to the body work.

Personally would not touch them now.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Funny thing happened today. Went to the Audi dealer to pick up the wife's Q5 and when I came out some guy was bent down taking photographs of the wheels. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

ZephyR2 said:


> Funny thing happened today. Went to the Audi dealer to pick up the wife's Q5 and when I came out some guy was bent down taking photographs of the wheels.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


It was only her wheels, honest...


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

sherry13 said:


> That could be a plan. But I am hoping that the rear view camera and park assist MIGHT help. I have almost given up parking in London, I just sort of stop and get out.


9 years ago or so when I got my A4, it came with Michelin tyres (the Sport type). My latest replacements are Pilot Sport 3 and have thick rim protection shoulders which look fab and provide that bit of comfort if you are using the Braille method for parking.
I think I may replace the tyres on my TTS when I get it with these in the future.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> Funny thing happened today. Went to the Audi dealer to pick up the wife's Q5 and when I came out some guy was bent down taking photographs of the wheels.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


A few years ago Glasgow Audi used to take pics of the wheels as well as the front and back whenever you booked the car into them!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Mr R said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > Funny thing happened today. Went to the Audi dealer to pick up the wife's Q5 and when I came out some guy was bent down taking photographs of the wheels.
> ...


All well and good but if they did damage them during work then all they have to do is replace the "before" pic with one taken after and claim it was damaged when you dropped it off. Or am I just be cynical?


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

True! I wonder if they date/timestamped them all just to record when photo was taken. Don't think they do it any more.


----------

